# new homelite chainsaw project



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

just picked up a homelite super ez ut 10403A, SERIAL 293090167 at a sale for a few bucks. Looks little used, came with case, 2 good chains, good compression, bar and plug tool; everything but a spark. I have a few homelites but am unfamiliar with this one. Before I start tinkering, can someone help me with some ignition info; magneto and points or module? If module, is it still available?, part no. and $$. thabks, edmo.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

looks to be a blue ignition module. probably more than the saw is worth.


----------



## edmo (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like I'm talking to myself again, but I pulled the module and the backside of it (next to the cylinder) had the blue covering melted through to expose the black rould thing inside. I'm guessing the heat may have caused the thing to fail.

Thinking the saw had been ran lean or overheated for some other reason I pulled the muffler for access and the piston appears to be OK and the saw has good compression. 

Anybody know if this is a common malady before burn up a new module that looks to cost about $80?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found it difficult to find parts for Homelite. I would not spend the $$$ on it.


----------

